# Anyone Know A Free Download



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

as the title says really...the version of XP that i have doesn't...ahem, have it, so is there an alternitive?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

There's this thing called "Neo Office"

http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/en/index.php

which I believe is like the M$ thing. I have it on my Mac - but hardly use it, so can't comment on its reliability. Seems to be widely respected, however.

Hth.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Open office is one of the most polished Microsoft wannabes. And its free. Simply Google for open office


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Open Office,

an open source MS office equivalent, reads and writes to real office documents, works and looks very similar. It's also cross platform.l

http://www.openoffice.org/

cheers

Andy


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

foztex said:


> Open Office,
> 
> an open source MS office equivalent, reads and writes to real office documents, works and looks very similar. It's also cross platform.l
> 
> ...


Yup. Thinking about it, NeoOffice looks like it's Mac only. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I concur - Open Office, you can save documents in 'Word' format if you need to.

However, there are always sources for MS Word or MS Office if you really can't do without


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

foztex said:


> Open Office,
> 
> an open source MS office equivalent, reads and writes to real office documents, works and looks very similar. It's also cross platform.l
> 
> ...


nice one....thanks


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Open Office,
> ...


I use open office and it is very good.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


does it have crayons then john? h34r: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...










:tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


so thats a yes then? :lol:

how did you get on at your presentation then m8?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I'm a big boy now so I'm allowed to use felt pens! :lol:

Great thanks m8, picked up a trophy, partook in a nice buffet and thenproceeded to bowl like a complete t**t in the competition! Should have stayed at home! :lol:


----------

